# 05 Rhino 660 build



## Yoko1992 (Apr 28, 2014)

I recently purchased a 2005 rhino 660 for super cheap. Thought I would post some pictures of the build.
Here she is when I first got her home. Lots of issues.


----------



## Yoko1992 (Apr 28, 2014)

Replaced fuel pump,cleaned the carb, new spark plug, and now she cranks up and runs. Front diff is leaking so that's not good.
Since I bought her a couple months ago,I have installed several mods.
Dynatek cdi
Dg exhaust 
2 inch lift
Painted plastics
Light bar
30 inch monster mayhem skinnies on msa m20's
************** snorkel kit
Fan was wired to ignition so removed that and wired to toggle switch. 
Engine ice coolant
Waiting on my hunter works sheave kit and gold spring. 
Anybody else with a rhino feel free to chime in and list some "must have" mods if I'm missing anything.


----------



## Yoko1992 (Apr 28, 2014)

Here's my painted plastics
Used adhesion promoter and rust oleum to paint.


----------



## Yoko1992 (Apr 28, 2014)

Pictures aren't wanting to load now, I keep getting error messages will try again when I get wi-fi.


----------



## Yoko1992 (Apr 28, 2014)

Here is my most recent pic.


----------

